# lame on hard ground



## serena2005 (16 September 2006)

my horse is lame again, i went to take him on a hack and half way down the lane he starts limping... got off thinking he had picked up a stone, got back on (he always tries to get out of doing things) so trotted, a touch lame, back to walk felt a bit odd, starting walking up a slight slope and he was lame again.

took him home put him in the indoor school and trotted him and he was sound.

he had stayed in as he was wormed so i thought he may just be a bit stiff, so i free schooled him for a while and he was perfectly sound, walked him to the stable and he was lame  
	
	
		
		
	


	





no heat anywhere, last time he was like this after about a day or so of being in with stable banadges (owners wishes) his tendon came up so iv plastered him in staysound clay....

why does he keep going lame? has anyone else had such an accident prone horse?


----------



## mandy4727 (16 September 2006)

Can't help.  I am sorry.  My filly came in lame tonight.  They had been haring around the field.  And when be checked she had a stone.  So hoping she had picked this up on the track down back from the field which is very stoney.  See what tomorrow brings.  Hope your horsey is okay!


----------



## serena2005 (16 September 2006)

see thats what i think hes doing, espically when it rains he he goes a bit crazy when hes out... hes lame nearly every 2 weeks


----------



## goeslikestink (17 September 2006)

if hes lame on hard ground hes lame--

 he  goes sound on soft  ground  ie in door school as its unlevel
and you cant see the lamness so much

if i was you  i would call avet  out and have a decent look at him
if its hind legs  then  maybe its  a spavin of some sort

and beleive  me  if is hind legs and he cant get his legs underneath him then it will show up on the  front end to
call a vet  and get it checked out


----------



## eohippus (17 September 2006)

Could be a foot problem,   I would poutlice to take out any bruising,  rest and keep off hard ground.    If no better in a few day get a vet/farrier to hoof test him,  if of course no other symptoms come up in the mean time.   
hope this helps
Dawn


----------



## PapaFrita (17 September 2006)

Could he have stepped on a stone and bruised his foot? It would make sense if he's sound on soft going, I think. If he's just a bit lame I would wait a day or two and see if he improves. If, for instance, he's got an abcess in his foot (a possibility too) he'll most likely get lamer quite suddenly.


----------



## Louby (17 September 2006)

I was thinking it may be a foot problem too but I'd get the vet out to find out for sure.  Has he recently been shod, my old mare, typical TB feet used to be sore for the day when shod but she was more pottery.  My friends horse was once nail bound days before an important competition and he was very lame.


----------



## Louiseskinner (17 September 2006)

Hmmmm, hard ground, Navicular??????


----------



## _daisy_ (17 September 2006)

sorry to say but Ebi was like this before she was diagnosed with ringbone. She kept coming sound then lame every couple of weeks.
Id definitley get your vet to have a good check over and if necessary get xrays done.


----------



## serena2005 (17 September 2006)

im not sure what ringbone or navicular is, he has got bad confirmation in his front legs, my farrier said hes got flat feet he basically walks on his frogs and the soft bit on his heal. he put natural balance shoes on to encouage his heels to grow and they also gave his soles more potection.

the horses owner then told me he couldnt have natural balance shoes on as his heels grow rotated (what ever that means!) so basically he has to have no heals.... so waiting for owners farrier to come and see him in a few weeks to cut off what heel has grown and put normal shoes back on.

it is very likely he has brusied his foot, its so frustrating i start getting somewhere with him and within 2 weeks the bugger is lame again


----------



## jamesc (20 September 2006)

Thats how my mare went lame, on the concrete her front leg it just ballooned up.  I was told to get Bute but she isnt getting any younger and I have heard these horror stories about liver problems in older horses who use bute long term.

So i did some surfing on the nest and found that Green Lipped Mussel supposedly is really good for joints.  I found a company that supply an equine product and they said that if it is going to work it would happen very quickly.  I was sceptical and left it but my mare got worse so I just went ahead in desperation and bought a months supply.  10 days later and I couldnt believe it!!!  She was cantering round the courtyard on the concrete that made her lame in the first place!!!

anyway this is the website - www.maxavita.com  40 days into the tablets now and I havent needed 1 sachet of bute and I ditched Cortalfex as that never did anything for her.


----------



## KE123 (22 September 2006)

Hi I'm also using pernamax from maxavita? Bill has been taking the tablets now for about six weeks and I'm really impressed at how quickly he is back up, happy and cantering about after months of painful swollen joints, I've even taken him off his Bute this week and he still seems really well. It seems to be a new product but I was wondering whether anybody knew about the company and if anybody else had had a similar experiences?


----------



## serena2005 (22 September 2006)

his legs arent swollen, theres no heat anywhere on his legs.


----------



## monstermunch (25 September 2006)

Every post you have submitted has this website on it!! A bit sussed!!!


----------



## KE123 (25 September 2006)

Sorry. I'm quite new to all this, is it bad form to mention a good product when one finds one? I've certainly had my fair share of underperforming expensive supplements and thought sharing my experience might help someone else.


----------



## monstermunch (27 September 2006)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with sharing good experiences. But when you mention it for every different scenario and on every post it looks a little suspect.


----------



## Sparklet (27 September 2006)

There does appear to be a lot of old threads suddenly appearing to help promote the miracle cure doesnt there?  The cynic in me would be very suspicious.

It would also make me question a company which felt the need to advertise its product in such an underhand way.


----------

